# Was it hard?



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

Did you find it hard to immigrate to America? Do you think there were too many regulations and too much red tape?


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

At least it is possible to go to the US. The EU seems to be pretty closed, with everyone mostly moving around within its borders. And with the new countries, it will stay that way for a while.

Poland, I guess, will soon have no carpenters left!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

America is one of the most complicated countries to move to.
The Embassies are one of the biggest problems.
Applying through a "reputable" legal firm inside makes it so much easier.

Unfortunately so many of the legal firms also exploit potential immigrants. 

EU countries are welcoming foreign professionals from outside the EU.


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

I studied Immigration Law at San Francisco State. In only one semester I got the impression that it is COMPLICATED as hell! It's only slightly less complicated if you are from Canada or Mexico. 

It's so complicated, I can see why people sneak in illegally. Getting here legally takes too long and costs too much. Especially with all the crack-downs lately of what they can and can't do from abroad in the Embassies. 

For instance: where I am, the US Consulate can NOT issue replacement Social Security Cards. I have to send the application in, over and over again, to the nearest Border Town's Social Security Field Office. It would actually be easier to deal with the US Consulate because for the simple fact that I could get them to understand that I am abroad and of course I have no current US I.D. left to give them! They would not expect any of the States to send me a replacement, updated drivers' license while I am not there in person. However, the closest local SSA field office, does in fact seem to be under that impression....! 

These things are getting so complicated these days that it is actually understandable why people just buy documents on the street or on the black market and sneak in!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Why can't you use your passport as ID? And they really can't make you send in your driver's license, if you had one (that's why it is good to live in Florida where you only get a new license every seven years or so), because you have to have it with you when you drive.

Would they accept a birth certificate? 

Or have we managed to make things so complicated that it will become impossible to be an ex-pat?


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

choctawmicmac said:


> I studied Immigration Law at San Francisco State. In only one semester I got the impression that it is COMPLICATED as hell! It's only slightly less complicated if you are from Canada or Mexico.
> 
> It's so complicated, I can see why people sneak in illegally. Getting here legally takes too long and costs too much. Especially with all the crack-downs lately of what they can and can't do from abroad in the Embassies.
> 
> ...


Did you know you can now apply online for the renewal of your drivers license , provided you have someone that can receive it by mail and forward it to you in Canada with UPS or some courier.?


----------

